# Adam Torkelson - Sonata for Violin Mvt. 1



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I wrote this as a student way back in 1996 at the age of 20. It is one of the few recordings I have of my classical compositions.






Comments are welcome. And I am always open to writing for anyone interested in playing new music. I have a profile at the American Composers Forum for more information.

Adam Torkelson


----------



## Jfong (Feb 9, 2014)

quite interesting tonal language. The rhythmic pattern is quite fascinating


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so much, I am very glad you liked it!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Superficially the music is very much in the vein of countless soundtracks, yet one would never hear this in a film or game for the simple reason that there is enough variety in the material for the piece to stand on its own and expressly so, rather than to come off as a weaker sound in need of an accompanying image. It's not exactly my cup of tea, but it is definitely more than it initially seems, and I can appreciate that.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

This was a lot more exciting and compact than what I was expecting -- I always associate a "sonata" with lengthy development and a broad range of expressive dynamic crescendos and diminuendos. Of course, that's not always the case ^_^

I enjoy the spicy dissonance, but I'm glad you chose to add all sorts of interesting and subtle effects to make the most of that 3 1/2 minutes. The descending unisons of the pizzicato & piano at the 1:00 mark was a particularly nice touch, like a pseudo-warble, almost.

If you wrote this about 15 years ago, it'd be fascinating to see what you've written more recently. 

Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed this!


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments! (and for your comments on my solo violin piece in another thread) I have other pieces I've posted (the threads are already on the second page of this forum). Two of them are recent pieces (a chamber miniature called "Capriccio de Orpheus", and a one movement sonata for solo bass clarinet).

I look forward to checking out your music later today or tomorrow when I get some time. 

Thanks again.


----------

